# Images run thru movie maker



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok I have just done my first video using movie maker. I have no idea on how to post this here as an imbedded video. It might be a bit cheesy but its my first go at it! 

Here is the link http://stevelockyer.zenfolio.com/p476193226/e4e8f91b8

If someone can here is the code


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

upload to youtube and then it embeds here.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Stupid thing..................... Can't get it to work!

Also, crucify me for spelling!:whistling2:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Very good, but check the credits at the end of video it says repintpro ...
Maybe repaintpro would sound better :thumbup:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> Very good, but check the credits at the end of video it says repintpro ...
> Maybe repaintpro would sound better :thumbup:



Thank you.................glad you made it to the end!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> Very good, but check the credits at the end of video it says repintpro ...
> Maybe repaintpro would sound better :thumbup:


 Or repentpro!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

You also spelled preparations incorrectly. 

Love the music


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> You also spelled preparations incorrectly.
> 
> Love the music


Spealing had always bin my week point!:whistling2:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks good.I just tried one the other day. I will work on it some more tomorrow. 

I caught the slplellling errors as well as your employee on the top of the 5' stepladder reaching......:no:

What is the rule with using music as far as copyright infringement?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Looks good.I just tried one the other day. I will work on it some more tomorrow.
> 
> I caught the slplellling errors as well as your employee on the top of the 5' stepladder reaching......:no:
> 
> What is the rule with using music as far as copyright infringement?



The music can't really be their either. I though because I bought the original it would be ok but apparently not!


----------

